# Wax question



## blammer (Jul 28, 2006)

Ok I have rendered several batches of wax, I THOUGHT I did everything the same way.

The wax I got from earlier is smooth on both sides when it cools, the wax I've been getting lately has been smooth on the top and rough and granular on the bottom.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

how exactly are you doing it? could this wax have more "dirt" in it?


----------



## westmich-erny (Aug 21, 2007)

Sounds like It's dirty. I usually do a double rendering. The second rendering filtered through medium, medium-fine cheese cloth.
Erny


----------



## blammer (Jul 28, 2006)

I melt and strain through panty hose.

then let it cool.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

usually the granular side is from the junk thats in the wax. Try melting again and filtering through 100 mesh cloth. Even though I've filtered more that once, When I actually go to make candles, I filter again before it goes into the pouring pot


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I filter mine through a greese filter and then pour from a "Presto-Pot" with about a half inch of water in the bottom and when it cools there is always some "****" on the bottom when it cools, but when pooring the wax runs out above where the "****" settles so it is nice clean wax.


----------



## blammer (Jul 28, 2006)

thanks, I'll melt and filter again


----------

